# [L90ETC] Enter - The Devil (WoW Music Video)



## mbXtreme (22. März 2013)

Hey 

Hab vor kurzem ein Video hochgeladen... ein Song von eines Freundes Band (Kill Robot Kill) mit dem Song: Enter - The Devil.
Performed wird das ganze von der Blizzard Band L90ETC mit einer kleinen Storyline.

War eine Menge arbeit, hoffe es gefällt euch 

*YouTube*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuJvi0vl5Ow

Cheers,
mbXtreme


----------



## Yaglan (23. April 2013)

Tschuldigung musste sofort ausmachen nicht mein geschmack.


----------

